# Wanted to say hello



## Anubis (May 22, 2006)

Hello everyone. I recently came across your site (which is very nice) and I have to say that it's made me interested in keeping mantids. I already have an invertebrate fascination (mainly with arachnids), but never quite noticed how varied mantids could be. I've only kept one male Tenodera aridifolia sinensis, so I don't have much experience with them. Well, I hope I'll learn more about mantids from all of you.


----------



## Ian (May 22, 2006)

Hey Anubis,

Welcome to the forum  There sure are a whole range of mantids available to buy, although some can be pretty tricky to keep, and you will probably find out soon.

Enjoy!


----------



## infinity (May 22, 2006)

dude, what u doing up at 7am?! p.s. hi anubis!


----------



## Lukony (May 22, 2006)

Welcome welcome, hope the site treats ya well.


----------



## Yosei (May 22, 2006)

Hey Anubis, Welcome to the forums!!

You might be interested in those Pseudovates Arizonae (did I spell this right?) that lives in AZ. Very interesting mantids, elusive (maybe endangered?) but interesting.

Anyways, welcome!!


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2006)

Welcome. Be sure to use the search feature before asking any questions. Good chance the question has been answered before.


----------

